# How do you buy "toys" without letting anyone else know?



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

....is there a discreet website where I can purchase my toys?
I bought a few from Spencers but it was embarrassing as hell...I'm never going back there again. I just don't want to buy something online and have a pornstar on the box for everyone else to see when it gets delivered to my dorm.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I have been asking myself this questions for years :um


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, it's call a debit/credit card and an online website


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Ask customer service about their discreet packaging, if it's not mentioned on the website already. It's a common enough worry that some places are bound to have it, and if not I'm cashing in on the idea.

Be sure to keep it very well hidden, too. My friend's dog found her vibrator once and brought it to her mom...


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm sure the overwhelming majority of places that sell adult items are smart enough to ship discretely.



Daft said:


> My friend's dog found her vibrator once and brought it to her mom...


:rofl


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Do they offer a satisfaction guarantee?

Is there a way to return it discreetly?


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

They all ship discreetly, nothing on the box will indicate that there is a sex toy inside. You can even buy some from Amazon.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup, most will just state the address on the package without the company name.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Tell me what you want and I'll buy it for you, my love.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

some places have descreat shipping lol
excuse my bad spelling


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

MsDaisy said:


> Do they offer a satisfaction guarantee?
> 
> Is there a way to return it discreetly?


I don't know for sure, but I kind of doubt that they offer returns. What are they going to do with it, sell it as used?

It all depends on what you are trying to buy. If you can get it at a store with a computer checkout and paying cash, you are pretty safe.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I ordered from a sex shop once online. Discreet billing and shipping *****es. I wouldn't want to be caught dead going into a physical sex shop and buying stuff there.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I went into a porn store right after I turned 18, been doing everything online since thanks to SA.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Have someone else order a toy for you, and then have them use it on you. ;D


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I've ordered from drugstore and amazon. Online is the way to go.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

How do you buy "toys" without letting anyone else know?

Step 1: Do NOT put a posting about it on the SAS site.... :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
This thread has already pushed a boundary or two and warnings have been issued. ANY more crossing the line and the thread gets it....and the offending poster an infraction.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Bing is your friend, , just remember to delete your cookies and search history...


----------



## NeveahSumone (Mar 5, 2012)

A descret and trust worthy site is tastefultreasures.com
Or
Baddkitty.com


----------



## NeveahSumone (Mar 5, 2012)

These sites have toys, clothings and other cool fun stuff. Tasteful treasures you can even have a toy party with some of your girlfriends descret in your home and learn, play, with the products.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> ....is there a discreet website where I can purchase my toys?
> I bought a few from Spencers but it was embarrassing as hell...I'm never going back there again. I just don't want to buy something online and have a pornstar on the box for everyone else to see when it gets delivered to my dorm.


lol, sorry to stalk your posts, but it's always entertaining :clap

and btw anything u get on amazon will come in a brown box without any clue as to whats inside. just an idea :b


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Kathy always comes up with the most abstract threads.
Good job, keeping the forum on their toes.


----------



## rachsouth (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazon. You can generally get good prices, and it comes in boxes no different than if you were ordering books/dvds/etc.
Just make sure you read reviews, because you generally can't return "toys" after they've been opened due to hygienic issues.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> Kathy always comes up with the most abstract threads.
> Good job, keeping the forum on their toes.


wait, are these "conceptual dildos"


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

I like to go at Christmas. You can stay in the toy dept for hours playing with the matchbox cars and the action figures and everyone just thinks you're Christmas shopping.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just go in the store. It's wierd at first when you see other people but they aren't judging you. They are in there doing the same thing. Just don't stick a dildo on your head and run around screaming that you're a unicorn. People might judge you then.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd do it at a stag shop and buy a funny birthday card or bachelorette party card with it so it looks like ur buying a gag gift for a friend.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd think most companies would print "Not a sex toy" all over the box just to be sure no one thinks it is a sex toy.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

i've always wanted to buy one but i chicken out at the last second  good luck on finding one! lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol

Go to an online sexy shop. Buy it. You'll get it in the mail. If it's under 100.00 or whatever you won't need to sign for it or interact with a single person. Just make sure your mom doesn't find your mail first if you live at home lmao


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

bondara.co.uk is good. I checked and they ship to the US. Anything you buy comes in totally discreet packaging and the return address on the envelope is one that can't be traced if you search for it online. Same with the name of the company on your credit/debit card statement. I think it'd be pretty impossible for anyone to work out what you'd bought if you used bondara. I imagine most online sex shops are subtle about this kinda thing, or they should be anyway!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I ordered once from a feminist-friendly website, and they are very discreet. The box is brown, so it'll look like you received something from amazon except the company isn't amazon...  This will only be an issue if your roommates like looking at the sender's address and the store's name is extremely obvious (i.e. Dildo Shop). 

Examples of shops that don't have obvious names:
sheboptheshop.com
muf.com
early2bed.com

If you buy magazines like Bi.tch or Bust, you'll get a ****load of store names and discounts. Also, some stores will just write the address and not the name, or they'll use acronyms instead.

Have fun!


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you're worried about it being delivered to your home address, have it delivered to your work instead, then you can take it home and hide it. (if you have a job that is).


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

A lot of sites dedicated to selling toys make sure to be discreet because so many people fear these types of things. I'm not sure who would hassle you for buying a sex toy in the first place. It'd too awkward for most people to bother bringing up in the first place.



Sphere said:


> Just visit the fruit & vegetable isle in a super market, you can't get more discreet than carrots , bananas and cucumber. *Plus you have a snack for later* win-win :idea


Charming. :sus


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Toys...like action figures and stuff?


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Sphere said:


> Just visit the fruit & vegetable isle in a super market, you can't get more discreet than carrots , bananas and cucumber. Plus you have a snack for later win-win :idea


I'm not sure said vegetables could be trusted after to be honest....


----------



## Brenee (Feb 4, 2012)

Just got one last week from Amazon. Arrived in their little brown package. Very discreet.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Online. Amazon.


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

I say just own it. Walk into that store and do your thang proudly.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Aren't you too old to be playing with toys?:b


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

gaz said:


> Aren't you too old to be playing with toys?:b


^^ exactly.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

to kook and daisy

but if you have to relive your childhood there was nothing better than the he-man action figures. they brought me hours of pleasure. he-man even has a battle axe so you know he can handle any kind of situation he may find himself into.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy: I make my own.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> to kook and daisy
> 
> but if you have to relive your childhood there was nothing better than the he-man action figures. they brought me hours of pleasure. he-man even has a battle axe so you know he can handle any kind of situation he may find himself into.


If I were you, I would be questioning my sexuality right about now.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Amazon.


----------

